# can u explain this clutch niose



## zman04 (Apr 20, 2009)

hello everyone, i have a 04 z.am hearing a drum beating sound anytime i stepdown on the clutch petal


----------



## BANKSBaker (Jul 11, 2008)

Doesn't a failing throwout bearing make a horrible whine/screech rather than a rattle/clattering?
__________
rocker arm kit


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

You'll have to pull the tranny to see what it is. The clutch could have come apart, or the throw out bearing could be locking up.


----------



## crug75hid (Oct 10, 2009)

clutch plates may have some spaces in between. you need to get the plates closer. avoid accelerating while clutch is on its half way


----------



## airflot10 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info


----------

